# Is the Stride health insurance any good?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is it HMO or PPO?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I wasn’t familiar with the name, so did a Google search. It appears that Stride is not an insurance company itself, but rather is a benefits management company. They will assist you in finding coverage with companies such as Anthem and Kaiser Permanente. I assume you can choose between PPO and HMO plans. Their website allows you to input your zip code to find what’s available. They claim that they can have you covered in ten minutes. Good luck.


----------

